# Need help finding a translation tool:



## ChasingSuns (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello fellow scribes! So I have been working on some worldbuilding involving names of places, people, and whatnot. I want them to branch out beyond the traditional European-esque fantasy names that are so often used. I tried translating some words on google translate and a couple of other site into languages like Chinese and Arabic for some inspiration, but they give me the translation written in that language, which isn't very helpful considering that I can't read it 

Are there any websites where I can get translations that I can actually read?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 18, 2016)

If you're using google translate there's an option called Read Phonetically (icon with the letter Ã„). It will show the "pronunciation" of the world just below the lower right corner of the translation box. For example Google Translate - which shows as _qalea_.

EDIT: I haven't toyed around with this much, so I'm not sure how useful it is, but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Oct 18, 2016)

I can't believe I didn't notice that! I've spent so much time on google translate xp Thank you so much! I'm checking it out now and it's helping a lot.


----------

